# Dyna-glo 43in wide body propane smoker



## 53rdcard (Nov 20, 2015)

Does anyone know anything about these, or the company, they any good, do they suck down the propane, leak terribly, have a terrible smoke, or water pan, poor circulation. Any info would help, my old smoker is starting to walk on its last legs and i am looking at a new one. I have heard that the dual burner smokers tend to use a lot of propane, but i cant imagine you couldnt use just one burner unless you needed a lot of heat, but in the normal 250 range one burner should work well enough.

Here are the two im thinking about, in order of preference.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Dyna-Glo-43-in-Wide-Body-LP-Gas-Smoker-DGW1904BDP-D/206289003

http://www.lowes.com/pd_544426-59254-3895GWLA_1z0wekf__?productId=50083368&pl=1


----------



## bostrumjr (Nov 22, 2015)

I bought one just over a month ago. It seals quite well with little to leakage at this point. The biggest mod that I made was to swap out the propane hose for one that offers a better adjustment. This was an awesome upgrade. Fine tuning is a breeze. The water pan seems to work just fine and the chip pan is ok. I use chunks and a little charcoal and I get a relatively good smoke. I am going to try using a cast iron skillet in place of the chip pan to see if that improves the smoke at all. But, I have done two catering jobs since I bought this model and I am very happy with it. Its not the most heavy duty, but the heat is darn consistent.


----------



## 53rdcard (Nov 22, 2015)

Thanks for the review, that was exactly what i was looking for.. Do you have a link for the hose you swapped out?

had a couple of other quesitons i pm'ed you


----------



## opticus (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi,

I am also interested in the new hose that you "modded" your smoker with.  I ordered one of these smokers and it will be here this week.  I would like to know what you replaced the hose with and how well can you tweak the temperature of the smoker.

Thanks in advance

O


----------



## ceasarasmokus (Oct 12, 2016)

I just got mine in today. I made an immeadiate mod right out of the box. The lower vents were incapable of completely sealing. In part to the bent handle and in part to the sholder bolt used to hold the vent in place. My solution? Take the vent completely off, swap the bolt for one used for the water pan rack and move the vent plate to the outside of the smoker. Now the vent seals completely with the plate snug against the side of the smoker. I dony like that the smoke stack does not close completely so I will find a replacement chimney. I also have some doubts about the wood box and water tray. I will replace both with a cast iron dutch oven with holes drilled in the top. I am sure I can modify the existing tray shelves to support the dutch oven. I am getting ready to season it this afternoon. All in all I am very pleased with the construction and the interior is 2 feet wide. Almost 14 inches deep also. I can smoke ten racks













20161012_131600.jpg



__ ceasarasmokus
__ Oct 12, 2016





 easily in this unit


----------

